# Rohm, Albrecht, Jacobs... keyless chucks



## GaryK (Feb 14, 2013)

I have only used Albrecht keyless chucks and I have never been in any shop that didn't use them.

Currently I have a 0-3/8" Albrecht that's been working great for over 20 years. I'm not using my mill
all that much so the 20 years is not saying much.

I am looking to get  a new 1/2" or 5/8" chuck and I was looking at cheaper alternatives.

Does anyone have any experience with the equivalent Rohm or Jacobs chucks?

How do they compare to an Albrecht?

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## GaryK (Feb 14, 2013)

Nobody?


----------



## mikey (Feb 14, 2013)

Gary, the Rohm chucks are pretty good. They aren't up to the quality of an Albrecht but the one I have is fine for use on my mill or lathe. They hold just as well as my Albrechts and I detect no balance issues at the speeds I use them at. They do not operate as smoothly as an Albrecht but for the price I think a Rohm chuck is hard to beat. 

Sorry, I have no experience with the Jacobs keyless industrial chucks. I do like the 14N Super Chuck but that is a keyed one.


----------



## GaryK (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Mikey,

That's what I figured. The Rohm just won't be a polished as the Albrecht. I was looking at a 1/8-5/8 chuck and the Rohm will save me more than $200.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## darkzero (Feb 15, 2013)

I've got a 5/8" keyless Bison that I use on the TS for the lathe. I scored it for $56 new shipped. For the mill I was on a budget as I purchased a lot of things in a short time so I just got a 1/2" GMT integrated R8 chuck when it was on sale.

I haven't measured runout on the Bison (not expecting anything to be jumping to joy about) & the runout on the GMT is not all that. They claim .002 or better & I get just about .001 on mine. I'm happy with them for now but they're probably not close to Albrecht quality? Both are smooth & have no gritty felling at all unlike the unbranded China ones I've had in the past. Never had a solid carbide drill slip in them yet & have broke a few with the Bison so I know it's got good grip. I've never owned an Albrecht so I have no idea. What kind of runout is acceptable on a good drill chuck? Maybe I'm just expecting too much? 

I hear Rohm chucks are decent as well as SPI (China made, name is misleading) but I also hear some are hit & miss.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 15, 2013)

I've got a nice keyless Jacobs that I use in the TS of my South Bend but it was bought before they moved their manufacturing to China.  Can't vouch for the current inventory of such.

-Ron


----------



## flutedchamber (Feb 16, 2013)

I've used Albrecht (excellent) and older Jacobs (just below Albrecht, IMHO).  Now I would not even attempt to buy a Jacobs chuck since they move offshore.  I bought one Jacobs Super Chuck in 1/2 and it is just above Shars quality for much more money.  In fact, when I opened the Jacobs box, I called and company because the lettering was no longer engraved and the chuck was sloppy and rough in it's movement, before any use.  The guy at Jacobs told me that the new chucks are made in China.  IIRC, any Jacobs chuck with the acid etched lettering and jaws that aren't flat on the ends are made off shore.


----------



## samthedog (Feb 17, 2013)

GaryK said:


> I have only used Albrecht keyless chucks and I have never been in any shop that didn't use them.
> 
> Currently I have a 0-3/8" Albrecht that's been working great for over 20 years. I'm not using my mill
> all that much so the 20 years is not saying much.
> ...



In Norway many manufacturing shops use Rohm, I have 2 and they are accurate, high quality chucks. I have found no issue with their quality.

Paul.


----------



## GaryK (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, I found a brand new 1/2" Albrecht chuck on for $150 so that saves me a lot over a new one and it's only about $50 more than a Rohm.
But it something I know vs something I don't. 

Plus I will be selling my great condition 3/8" Albrecht for a portion of the new chuck.

Thanks for all your comments!

Gary


----------



## tripletap3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Gary, Any word on the PM45 yet? I cant wait to see it.  I had shoulder surgery monday and been in bed so this is my first chance to get on the forum. I am operating with one hand only ,left at that, and some good meds. so ignore my typing please.


----------



## GaryK (Feb 22, 2013)

tripletap3 said:


> Gary, Any word on the PM45 yet? I cant wait to see it.  I had shoulder surgery monday and been in bed so this is my first chance to get on the forum. I am operating with one hand only ,left at that, and some good meds. so ignore my typing please.



It's shipping today as a matter of fact!

Make sure you rest so that you'll heal!


----------



## bfd (Feb 14, 2017)

I use a Jacobs keyless chuck on my mill no problems ever. bill


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 15, 2017)

I also have a Jacobs keyless chuck that I bought in '07 for my drill press. (p/n is JKP160-J6). This is a Chinese chuck, but has
proven to be excellent.  It came with a certificate that indicates a TIR of .0016", but I think it's better: I put a end mill in it to check the
other day and when I turned it the dial indicator barely twitched.  Very smooth in operation, and grips tools very well.  Whether
they still make them as well now, I can't say.


----------

